# Exchange 2010 security group issue



## wyatt_earp5 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am having trouble modifying a security group thats mail enabled through the exchnage management console.

When I go to the properties of this mail enabled security group I get an error that the "recipient configuration is invalid" I hit OK for that error , if i hit cancel i get a read-only view of the group.

Once i get to the properties and select any tab i get and "properties has invalid data" and something concerning invalid characters or spaces.

I am able to modify this group in active directory.

Exchange is not my strong suit so i need some help and i am not finding anything on the web.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heyya wyatt_earp5, I'm going to move this to the server forum, should get a few more hits that way.

and welcome to TSG. 

thanks, 

v


----------



## wyatt_earp5 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just be patient. We got a slew of server-savvy folks around here......


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It sounds like the Distribution Group alias name contains space or other invalid characters. You can change the Alias name field using the Exchange Management Console, Recipient Configuration, Distribution Groups.


----------

